# Firmware Update not coming up again



## Jimmy Pepe Russels (Jun 23, 2017)

So I got my first notification for a firmware update when driving, hooray! I closed out of the window since I was driving, thinking that I could come back to it when parked.

I connect to wifi and try to go to the software menu and T logo to start the update, but nothing's there! 

What gives? Will I have to randomly wait until the popup comes back and just hope I'm on wifi and parked, or keep the window and not use the map/screen? Or am I missing something :frowning::frowning:

The tesla site mentions that I could do it through my app, and had the notifications for it turned on, but must have exited out too quick or something


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Jimmy Pepe Russels said:


> So I got my first notification for a firmware update when driving, hooray! I closed out of the window since I was driving, thinking that I could come back to it when parked.
> 
> I connect to wifi and try to go to the software menu and T logo to start the update, but nothing's there!
> 
> ...


do you have the yellow alarm clock at the top of the screen? if not, and nothing is showing under the software tab, ask your service center to resend the update.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

The yellow alarm clock that means you have a pending software update:


----------

